# Gp 4300



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

Check out this news from Team Orion

http://www.teamorion.com/news.asp?id=470


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh Man , We Havn't Even Got The 4200's Yet !


----------



## rc lee (Oct 26, 2002)

Well didn't everybody think that GP would be coming with something to counter the other battery manufacturers. I wouldn't be surprised to see Sanyo come out with a new cell also.


lee 
Ps now if we could get the tool manufacturers to put some of these cells in there cordless tools. We could use the same battery in a cordless drill or saw all day.


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have 4200 coming monday to test them out at my local track.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Might as well keep them at your local track there no good anywhere else,LOL


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

sure they will, just got have a posative outlook, they'll work ever where!


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Our local hometown track is considering a MAH max of 4000 .

We have to keep costs under controll somehow.

At this time , the racers with the good 38's are killing the 3300,3700 guys.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

mbeach2k said:


> sure they will, just got have a posative outlook, they'll work ever where!


 They're not roar or arcor legal though,so if you go to a roar or arcor race you'll have to keep them in your box.I don't want anything more than 3800's until 2007,I applaud the sanctioning bodies for implementing this rule.My local track has implemented this rule also.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

One good year of racing.without having to worry about batt's. Yea!!!


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

no i didn't say they would be legal i just said they would work :dude:


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

pepe said:


> Might as well keep them at your local track there no good anywhere else,LOL


LOL read--TO TEST THEM.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

You were implying "race them at your local track".


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

I am just testing them. TESTING thats it, no racing. If intrested will post results. Before the 3800's came out wasnt there testing by drivers?


----------



## rc lee (Oct 26, 2002)

We would be glad to to get input on the new cells. The more manufacturers that are producing cell the better the pricing will be. And It good to have the latest and greatest facts on the cells.

see ya lee


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

Will do. Will also have the GP 4300 in a few weeks and will post that as well.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

If you deadshort them will they go down to 3100mah???


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

omnis85 said:


> I am just testing them. TESTING thats it, no racing. If intrested will post results. Before the 3800's came out wasnt there testing by drivers?


 I guess it's what you mean by "testing",the only real way to test is to race.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

For oval the 38's are performing awesome,uless there is a real big jump in voltage or dramatic loss in IR I would say we don't need another battery right now.


----------

